

Data Driven Look at Why Facebook Commerce Sucks - tchae
http://www.timchae.com/2012/02/fail-commerce-data-driven-look-into-why-gamestop-to-j-c-penney-shut-down-facebook-stores/

======
jeebus
It's interesting to see brands adjust to social media. Pinterest is killing it
right now by exploiting sharing in a way that makes sense to consumers. I
wonder what techniques might work for selling on Facebook? I suppose getting
things into the newsfeed or likes on specific items to be a crucial first
step.

